# scan fear after previous mmc is it worth trying to get counselling?



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

i'm 7+5 pregnant having had a 9+2 mmc discovered last year at 12 weeks.

my breasts have gone flat and i'm scared it means another mmc. we had a tough day yesterday with a family funeral and i spent too long sitting down then ate way too much chocolate and an undercooked shop bought pizza. i'm scared i have killed my baby... we have a scan booked but not til 20th when i will be supposedly 9+4. 

i keep imagining being told there's no hb again i can't get it out of my mind. i don't want an earlier scan because last time i was told everything was fine at 8 weeks which was clearly a complete lie. i can't bear to get my hopes up, but i'm scared that by waiting all i am doing is getting everyone else's hopes up only to disappoint them later. i think another mmc would be the end.

is it worth trying to get counselling about my scan, is there anything at all that can be done to prove it won't be another mmc? or would it be a waste of time? i'm so scared.... i tried looking up pregnancy counselling on the internet but it was all about how i had the right to an abortion if i wanted to this was really quite upsetting....i'm not anti-abortion in general but the idea that anyone seeking pregnancy counselling should be unhappy about it is horrible....i'm so happy to be pregnant at least i was until yesterday but now i think i killed it. 

i just don't know what to do, if i could avoid a scan altogether i would. i want to stay pregnant. but i feel like a fraud... and now my breasts have gone flat all hope feels lost.

i keep getting weird 'ovary' pains too...

what if i am too scared to go to the scan? right now i don't think i could go through with it... should i buy a doppler and try and look for a hb? it's probably too early..

sorry for the waffle it's 3am.. but what is the answer to a terror of scanning?


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Goldbunny

Please don't beat yourself up. You cannot kill your baby by eating too much chocolate and undercooked pizza.  

Re your last pregnancy everything could have been fine at 8 weeks as pregnancy really is a day to day thing. It could have happened the day after your scan. 

You don't have to have the scan if you don't want it. Is there a counsellor available at your hospital? Or if you've had treatment at your clinic Other counsellors will probably have a long waiting list. 

No nothing can be done to prove you won't have another missed mc I'm Afraid. The only thing that can be done is scans but they only tell you what is happening at that time not what will happen in the future. Or a beta hcg blood test but that is only telling you what is happening in the next sort of 24hrs not in a week. 

The answer to terror of scanning is counselling, not having the scan or pushing through the terror and having the scan. 

Sorry there isn't anything more. 

Kaz xx


----------

